# My dogs hind legs quit working



## Karen519

*Ken*

Ken

I tend to agree with you that it could be from the Heartguard, or doxy.
Did you ask the vet if he thinks it is from that?
Did the vet say what else it could be. 
What did the vet say the xray could mean, with the no space between the verterbrae?
http://www.google.com/search?source...=Can+Heartguard+cause+paralysis+in+hind+legs?


----------



## Rainheart

I'm pretty sure you aren't supposed to give Heartworm prevention of any kind with a dog that has heartworms... I'm not sure why/what it does if that happens, but that is why we have to test dogs each year to make sure they aren't positive before they get their prevention.


----------



## Ken L

You have to give them Heartworm prevention, with positive results, because the larvae stage has to be killed, where the immiticide treatment does not kill the earlier stages of heartworm.

Karen, 

He absolutely doesn't think it is the meds. Probably to protect himself. I am not mad at him because this is necessary for the treatment, I have done the research (on the net) myself. The doxycycline is necessary, as is the Heartguard and or Interceptor. The other was for tapeworm which we had to get rid of as well. If he had a reaction to the meds it was just bad luck. Many dogs take them. Zeus may have a sensitivity to it. 

The bad thing is you are ****** if you medicate or poison, and ****** if you don't. It is a tough to decision to vaccinate, or give preventive care. Alot of these meds are simply pesticides..


----------



## LibertyME

Has he had a history of reaction to Heartguard or Interceptor?


----------



## Rainheart

Hmm... well my vets have always told us to never give HW prevention with a HW positive dog. I should ask them this summer a little more about it. HW is not prevalent in my area, thankfully.


----------



## Ken L

No past reactions with Hartguard. But I haven't been giving it to him much in recent years. But mostly he took it the 1st 3-5 years of life. He took the 50-100 lbs. dose and he weighs 94 lbs. Regardless of what the doc thinks. I am going to have him take back the Hartguard and replace it with interceptor. I do not think Interceptor is better, but, I believe he has a sensitivity now to heartguard. Then again, it may have been the doxycycline. The doxycycline is necessary to kill a symbiote I think of the heartworm. It is a bacteria I think. When it is killed, the heartworm is #1 weakened. and #2 I believe makes them sterile.


----------



## Ken L

Heartworm meds for a positive dog. The reasons for them to say that is .....


#1 to protect the vet and or company if a dog has adult heartworms and you treat thinking there is no way my dog can have heartworms. He is taking this med. (the meds kill the larvae and early stages)(however, if the dog is in EARLY stages of adult heartworm the Hartguard can or may kill the adult over a 2 YEAR PERIOD)

#2 Killing HEARTWORMS is Dangerous, during the period of the kill the Heartworm will die off an clog arteries and it will go to the lungs and cause an embolism (i think) and can kill your dog. During the Kill and die off period the dog has to remain calm, be confined to a small area, be walked on a leash only to the bathroom outside, and rest.
With the Hartguard (slow kill method) it is Dangerous for about 2 Years.
With Immiticide the (fast kill method) it is Dangerous for about 4-6 weeks after dosing. The fast kill is usually done 2 months in a row. So you are looking at about 2 1/2 months of clogging and worry. It will stop the damage in limited time. With this method you are killing the adult heartworm, and at the same time you are killing the young and larval stage in the blood with the heartguard.


----------



## mylissyk

Rainheart said:


> I'm pretty sure you aren't supposed to give Heartworm prevention of any kind with a dog that has heartworms... I'm not sure why/what it does if that happens, but that is why we have to test dogs each year to make sure they aren't positive before they get their prevention.


 
No, that's not correct. You need to give them Heartgard Plus, specifically, when they have heart worm infection, in order to kill the microfilaria (baby worms) that the adult worms are producing. That prevents the infection from increasing during the time you are giving Doxy before starting treatment to kill the adult worms.

I honestly don't think Heartgard, Doxy, or Drontal would result in spontaneous disc rupture or degeneration.

As far as the heartworm infection, you should continue giving him Heartgard every month indefinitely. If you can't go ahead with full treatment, it will at least prevent the infection from getting worse while you deal with his other problems.

You might consider taking him to a veterinary university to see if they have other treatment options.


----------



## mylissyk

Rainheart said:


> Hmm... well my vets have always told us to never give HW prevention with a HW positive dog. I should ask them this summer a little more about it. HW is not prevalent in my area, thankfully.


That was the accepted protocol MANY years ago. Rescue fostering has taught me a lot about heartworm treatment, we treat a couple dozen dogs a year and givng Heartgard to the infected dogs is the method we use on every one of them before, during and obviously after full treatment.


----------



## mylissyk

Ken, I really hope Zues improves. Please let us know how he is doing.


----------



## Ken L

I don't think it would cause spontaneous disc rupture either, however, I think it might cause some kind of stroke or something. I don't know????

It is just awful coincidental that this occurred in this 12-18 hour period following dosing. I understand the vertabrae is a problem but to be all of a sudden during this time period is suspicious. Maybe the meds set off another condition in the already prone problem area??? I just don't know without many of dollars of various tests, that i don't know if I can afford.


----------



## Rainheart

Thanks for explaining everyone. I was going off what my vets have told me. I hope that Zues gets better and it is an easy fix.


----------



## Blondie

So sorry to read this about Zues. This is very sad. Please keep us posted on how things are going.


----------



## mylissyk

Ken L said:


> I don't think it would cause spontaneous disc rupture either, however, I think it might cause some kind of stroke or something. I don't know????
> 
> It is just awful coincidental that this occurred in this 12-18 hour period following dosing. I understand the vertabrae is a problem but to be all of a sudden during this time period is suspicious. Maybe the meds set off another condition in the already prone problem area??? I just don't know without many of dollars of various tests, that i don't know if I can afford.


There could be any number of things that happened, what's important now is focusing on getting him better. You could spend a lot on tests, maybe find a definitive cause, but still end up with the treatment he is already getting.

It's sounds like you do trust your vet, I'm sure he is doing what he thinks is the best treatment for the symptoms.


----------



## Ken L

Zeus is not responding to the cortisone shots. The vets think he cannot feel sensation on his feet now. They said if he had a chance to walk again, he needed to get an MRI to pinpoint the problem and then most likely surgery. $4-6 thousand. Can't afford it. 

We also discussed the meds and the heartworm again, and she said that she has heard of in extremely rare cases that the microflaria ?? spelling or baby worms in the bloodstream could have died and went to the blood vessels supplying blood to the spinal cord?? I have no idea??

Worried now about his bladder, can he empty it on his own?? Has had a catheter in him for the past couple of days. If he could empty it on his own, we could bring him home and have pads and diapers affixed to him. And try to take care of him. 

The vet says while we could take care of a half paralyzed dog, it would be extremely difficult with his size and weight. And if he didn't have control of his bladder he would most likely have many kidney infections. 

The vet mentioned that Zeus being 11 he is a geriatric dog and will not have the same quality of life he was used to. She mentioned that I should consider putting him down. I don't want to but I am now considering this as an option. 

Could anybody describe what it is like to care for a paralyzed dog. Questions are about, bedding, diapers, peeing, stools. I am lost and I do not know what to do. We are a working family with nobody to care for him while we are at work sometimes 8-16 hours gone at a time?? 

Any suggestions, comments.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Ken,

I'm afraid I have no experience or advice - I'm just so sorry you're facing these tough decisions with Zeus. I hope you can find a way to make him comfortable and help him enjoy his time with you.


----------



## mylissyk

Ken L said:


> Zeus is not responding to the cortisone shots. The vets think he cannot feel sensation on his feet now. They said if he had a chance to walk again, he needed to get an MRI to pinpoint the problem and then most likely surgery. $4-6 thousand. Can't afford it.
> 
> We also discussed the meds and the heartworm again, and she said that she has heard of in extremely rare cases that the microflaria ?? spelling or baby worms in the bloodstream could have died and went to the blood vessels supplying blood to the spinal cord?? I have no idea??
> 
> Worried now about his bladder, can he empty it on his own?? Has had a catheter in him for the past couple of days. If he could empty it on his own, we could bring him home and have pads and diapers affixed to him. And try to take care of him.
> 
> The vet says while we could take care of a half paralyzed dog, it would be extremely difficult with his size and weight. And if he didn't have control of his bladder he would most likely have many kidney infections.
> 
> The vet mentioned that Zeus being 11 he is a geriatric dog and will not have the same quality of life he was used to. She mentioned that I should consider putting him down. I don't want to but I am now considering this as an option.
> 
> Could anybody describe what it is like to care for a paralyzed dog. Questions are about, bedding, diapers, peeing, stools. I am lost and I do not know what to do. We are a working family with nobody to care for him while we are at work sometimes 8-16 hours gone at a time??
> 
> Any suggestions, comments.


I'm so sorry Ken. I have no experience with paralyzed dogs, but I think it would require much more time than your work schedule allows, and I don't think it would be fair to leave him alone for the hours you mentioned. It can be done, but you would need someone who could help him during the time you are gone. I'm sorry you have such a sad decision to make.


----------



## Dreammom

Ken,

I am so sorry for all Zeus and you are going through.

I have an old lab, almost 14 whose hind end is pretty much gone - left side completely gone, right side going. When she had vestibular syndrome in December we got a lift n aid harness for her, there are other types of harnesses. It does help to get her up and moving when she doesn't have the strength.

My old girl has only had a few accidents in the house, we tease that she has iron kidneys and bladder - she only goes outside 2-3 times a day. She is on prednisone which makes her drink and pee more, so... We have to move quickly when she gives the signal that she needs to go, sometimes we don't make it fast enough.

I would think if Zeus doesn't get up on his own, you could keep one of those wee pads under him, or even just a washable comforter, so he is not laying in his own eliminations while you are gone. 

I wish I had more advice, you will be my thoughts.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I want to offer a variety of alternatives to putting Zeus down.

First, consult a veterinary physical therapist. Here is a list of them by state for the U.S. and Canada: Canine Physical Therapy Assistance: A Multi-State Listing. Physical therapy can help strengthen a dog's body and ability to cope. It is not as expensive as many alternatives. Here in the D.C. area, swim therapy is around $35-50 per session, which is way less than surgery. And many GRF dogs have benefited from accupuncture. 

Here is a list of "assistive devices" to help a disabled dog, ranging from special harnesses to help with lifting to wheelchairs: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-breed-standard/92648-assistive-devices.html. Like many others, we have had good luck with the HelmEmUp harness: - Help 'Em Up Harness.

Also, we have had good luck with disposable diapers that we got at PetSmart for our Golden girl when she was in heat. She "went" in the diapers more than once, with no leakage.

Finally, many Golden Retriever rescue organizations accept dogs that need veterinary care their owners cannot afford. Member contributions help to pay vet bills and expenses, while a foster home cares for the dog. This may not be your favorite option, but it may be far better for Zeus than being put down if he is not quite ready to leave.

I also suggest consulting another veterinarian, since yours has contributed to the current situation and may no longer be able to advise from other than self interest.

If it is better for him to leave this life and wait for you in the next, so be it. Listen to your heart and decide with love.

Sending healing energy and prayers for Zeus and for you.


----------



## Ken L

Zeus has been home since yesterday afternoon, we took his catheter out. He has not had any accidents in the house, but is not peeing on his own. We took him first thing this morning to get the urine expressed, with little success. Some came out but not enough. They put a catheter back in him and got the remainder of urine. He went to the bathroom in the car on the way to the vet. Not sure if he has control of that either. Supposed to bring him back to the vet tommorrow morning to get catheterized again. 

Does anybody know if a dogs bladder will empty on his own or not. IF it does, does it just stay full all the time and then empties when the pressure is up. This is a big deal. If Zeus cannot empty on his own and requires a catheter daily, I don't think we could let him live like this. 

Anybody here have experience with how the bladder works with the lower body paralyzation??


----------



## Dreammom

Ken I am so sorry...

I am not sure how it works with a dog but, my elderly father has a catheter. It blocks up frequently on him, his stomach swells, and he has pain - they have to change his catheter frequently, his bladder will not empty on its own.

Sending positive thoughts and healing energy to Zeus and you!


----------



## lucysmum

I am sorry I don't have any advice. 

But I am praying for your boy.

Get well Zeus.


----------



## Karen519

*Ken*

Ken

Is Zeus eating and drinking normally?
Do you think he is happy and still enjoying?
I have no experience with paralyzed dogs at all, but his quality of life would be my first concern and also that he is not in pain.


----------



## Ken L

He is drinking and eating normally, however, he did leave a little bit of can food today which he never does. He enjoys being WITH me and looks happy and content then, but I cannot be there with him ALL the time. He does however, as I can see, feel more relaxed and content being at home. Just still looks depressed and mostly stays still and lays there looking around. When he really wants to he will pull himself up and around but that is not much. His quality of life has simply changed for the worse. He was an active dog that loved to jump, run, etc. So this is a major change for him. So sad.


----------



## Ken L

Also, I don't think he is in pain, just wonder if a full bladder will bother him. Not sure if he can feel anything below the midsection.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am so sorry to read this. I don't have any advice, just sympathy for everything that's going on.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm so very sorry that you and Zeus are facing this horrible situation.


----------



## outabout

My 12.5 year golden can't get up on his own. He is 95 lbs and I am 115. I am able to use a sling to get him up and support him to walk to outside to eliminate. I am hoping that his condition will improve once the correct medication dosage is achieved. He has a neuromascular condition, different Zeus' condition. He does't have the bladder problem.

I am sorry that his condition deteriorated so fast. I can sympathize with you not wanting him to go to invasive procedures at this age. But I am wondering why would the disc problem lead to the bladder problem? I would take him to another vet to get the 2nd opinion. Like Goldengirl, I think that your current vet has too much self interest to give absolute unbiased opinions.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Ken, you should be able to express Zeus' bladder; the vet can show you how. Having a paralyzed dog with a full bladder definitely leads to bladder and kidney infections, not a good thing. Many paralyzed dog will wet themselves, as they don't have the sensation to tell them when to go. There are waterless shampoos you can use to clean him if he has urine accidents. If he becomes fecal incontinent, there is also a technique to stimulate defecation, making that much easier then accidents. Please ask you vet to show you how to express his bladder, and if it cannot be done, ask for an explanation why not. He can be left for the work day on puppy pads after being expressed....as long as he's not in pain. Hoping you get some help from your vet.


----------



## Ken L

Zeus is still at home, had his bladder drained Sat and Sun morning first thing at the vet. Zeus's bladder is extremely difficult to express. It just barely comes out with much pressure. Have had 2 different doctors not have much luck at all expressing him. THis morning I was shown how to catheterize him so I could do it myself. No problem so far. Hopefully, he can develop feeling back so he can go on his own. My doctor doesn't want me to give up on him just yet. But we have to get his body working. Thanks all for the feedback, definitely a tough situation.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

So sorry you are going through this. It is always a challenge with senior dogs. It sounds like you are doing everything you can for your boy. Enjoy every day you have with your oldster.


----------



## cubbysan

So sorry you are going through this. Praying for you and Zeus.


----------



## Ken L

Well, Zeus apparently can tell when he needs to defficate. He went to the door as if he wanted to go out. My wife struggled to help him out and she said he just sat down outside (about 50 ft. from the house) and then "went" while sitting. He knew better than to go in the house, so maybe this is a good thing.

Also, sometimes i rub along his back and every once in a while his leg will pull back. Don't know if he's controlling it or what. Must be something going on there. Also, it seems when I pick his back section up with a towel, and put his feet forward to stand on them, it seems he has just barely some strength to keep himself up. But absolutely knuckling over. And apparently can't feel pinching on the toes. Maybe it isn't all over yet. Just giving him some time. Doctor says he seen some dogs come back after a few weeks or so. Maybe he'll be one of the lucky ones. But I don't have my hopes up.


----------



## Karen519

*Ken L*

Ken L

I am so very sorry that Zeus and you are going through this. Praying.


----------



## Sweet Girl

It certainly sounds like there's good reason to hope he'll be one of those lucky ones. The fact that he knew he had to go - and that he seems to be responding to some of your touch seem like pretty huge things. I hope he continues to improve. Sounds like neither of you are willing to give up yet. Give him a big kiss from me.


----------



## PrincessDi

Sending thoughts and healing prayers that your boy continues to improve!


----------



## cubbysan

Looking for an update... prayers and hugs are with you.


----------



## Ken L

Zeus is not doing good, been putting a catheter in him 2 times a day for a week now, hoping he would be better. He seemed mid week to not be moving his bowels, so the doctor gave some surfak to move them. It did somewhat but not too good. Has not been eating right the past week, and has not eaten anything probably for 2 days now. His water consumption seems limited as well. Something else is wrong with him, I think his body is shutting down. I can dig to find out more, but he has alot against him at this point, heartworms, paralyzation, and now maybe possible surgery. Not going to do it, I believe today perhaps tommorrow I will be putting him down. He is looking too lethargic and I know he is not happy, don't want to see him like this and I don't want him to feel the full progression of death. I don't want to do this, but I think it is best for him. His life, his happiness, is gone. Don't want to torture him any more, just wanted to give him a chance to overcome some of this. I refuse to watch him just whither away.


----------



## my4goldens

prayers to you and Zeus. God bless your dear boy.


----------



## mylissyk

I'm so very sorry Ken. You did everything for him.


----------



## mainegirl

Prayers with u


----------



## GoldensGirl

My heart goes out to you and to Zeus. This is a wicked hard decision to make for anyone. 

Prayers for Zeus and for you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I'm so sorry. I, too, am sending prayers for Zeus and you.


----------



## Debles

I am so very sorry. God speed Dear Zeus.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am very sorry.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

I'm so very sorry. Take care of your heart.


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so sorry that you and Zeus are going through this. You have truly done everything that you could do for him. You're both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## cubbysan

We are hear for you, and Zeus knows you love him. So sorry...


----------



## tob

Words cannot discribed my grive for you. But I feel like this is the right decision for Zeus. It is always hard for us but is the easier way for Zeus. Zeus is a happy happy dog to have you and your family all his life for many wonderful years. Remember that.


----------



## Ken L

Just an update. Talked with the vet today decided to put Zeus down this afternoon, within an hour of me talking to the vet, he ate 3 slices of turkey. Hasn't eaten in 2-3 days. Might just hold off. If he keeps eating, and functioning, I won't put him down. Starting to wonder if this is a reaction to him coming off the prednisone. He took shots for 4 or so days then went 5 days 2 pills a day and was supposed to go Maybe 5-7 days on one pill a day. On the 3rd day of the one pill a day my wife forgot to give him the prednisone (Sat), I found that out Sunday, and so I didn't give him a dose then either. Hoping to do maybe a quicker than normal ween off the drug. He didn't eat hardly anything Sat. Nothing Sunday. Decided maybe I better give him a pill Monday. Still didn't eat, gave him another pill this morning first thing (Tues) and now 6 hours later he ate a little. Anybody have experience or have experienced similiar withdrawals???

Also, thanks to everybody on here who have helped out with words of wisdom as well as, kind words.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I am so glad that Zeus is fighting again and given you reason to hold off. Our experience with prednisone was that it made our dog ravenous and thirsty, but that might have been because of the combination with other meds. Our boy is taking so many other things that the withdrawal symptoms were not obvious, if there were any.

Sometimes B vitamins help to boost the appetite. I was amazed at how quickly an injection of them got Charlie to be serious about food again.

Holding you and Zeus in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519

*Ken L*

Ken L

I have no experience with this, but I think others on here might.
Praying for Zeus.
Does his bladder need to be expressed?


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Glad to read that Zeus is trying to rally. It is always hard to decide "the time". As long as he is content, relatively pain free and eating you should enjoy every second you can with your buddy.


----------



## Karen519

*Ken L*

Ken L

Checking in on Zeus. Thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping up for prayers for Zeus.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Hi Ken... just checking in. How's Zeus doing? Was happy to hear he let you know he wasn't quite ready to go yet. 

I don't have any experience with the withdrawals, but I do hope it's something he can get by. Let us know when you have a moment. Thinking of you guys..


----------



## PrincessDi

Hope that Zeus has improved. I know this has been such a difficult struggle for you. Sending thoughts and prayers to you and Zeus.


----------



## Ken L

Zeus is still around. The episode of non-eating was due to prednisone, once we started back his appetite came back within a couple of days. He is now taking 20 mg a day, he is eating, uriniating, and defficating fine. I am still having to catheterize him 2 times daily, but cannot seem to control his bowels. Every time he goes it tends to be when we move him, and it gets on his tail, etc. etc. It is tough. The doctor says I am buying him time to possibly get control of his bladder, then if he had that control we could get him a cart, so he could do his business with that on, but that most likely, I could not catheterize him indefinitely due to infections etc. Maybe things will change. As far as his paralyzation, haven't seen any recent signs of recovery.. This is tough, for me to manage, but I am managing.


----------



## Karen519

*KenL*

KenL

Thanks for updating us on Zeus. Glad that his appetite has come back.

I can't even imagine how hard it must be to catheritize a dog.

I will keep praying for Zeus and you.


----------



## cubbysan

Wow Ken, you must be exhausted. You and Zeus definitely sound like fighters. Prayers and hugs going your direction - so sorry that you are going through this. ( I used to have a GSD by the name of Zeus, so your Zeus touches my heart. )


----------



## Ken L

Catheterizing actually is not too hard. The hardest part is actually doing it on schedule. Or having to be there on schedule. Timing. Just for your info. Catheterizing is basically this, lay the dog on his/her side. Get a catheter tube or 2, from the vet. It is about 1 and a half feet long. I don't sterilize the tube I just wash it off before and after use in hot water, (kitchen sink sprayer) Now for a male, you must make his penis come out buy pulling back on the skin/fur area surrounding, once you get it out, you insert the tube slowly, with KY Jelly on the end of the tube. Slowly Push the tube all the way in until you see urine coming in the tube, which at this point is approximately 4 inches from the end of the tube. Once you see it raise the tube up. Water/Urine finds its own height. At this point I take an IV Tube which the doc gave to me and it fits perfectly in the catheter tube, I let the catheter tube down and it starts to flow downhill. I do this on my porch outside the house, and the tube goes downhill about 3 steps, enough to start a siphon, and drain out the bladders contents. The whole process takes about 10-15 minutes, depending on the amount of urine in the bladder of course. So far I have not seen any blood in the urine, but usually if you are doing this you should have your dog on antibiotics to help prevent/fight infections. For a week now he has not had any antibiotics. 

The cleanup of stool is the hardest part of taking care of him. Messy at times.


----------



## Karen519

*KenL*

KenL

Thank you for the info. You are Zeus's Guardian Angel.


----------



## mylissyk

Your dedication is inspiring Ken. I truly hope Zeus recovers.


----------



## GoldensGirl

In _The Prophet_, Khalil Gibran wrote that "Work is love made visible." Your love for Zeus comes shining through your posts, abundantly evident in your care for him.

Bless you!


----------



## PrincessDi

We're sending thoughts and prayers that Zeus starts to improve. He sure has an amazing Daddy!!


----------



## ggdenny

Ken, thank you for being such a true friend to Zeus. Our first golden Paul had cancer for 2 years before passing and though the treatments, side effects and sad times were trying, it was worth everything to be there for him.

You are wonderful!


----------



## Sweet Girl

You are an inspiration. What incredible love and devotion you ae showing. It must be hard at times - but clearly, Zeus is worth it to you. And there is no doubt in my mind that he fully understands what you are doing for him.


----------



## tob

Praying for Zeus and you~ 
The things you would do for him is just so encouraging and inspiring for many... You are a good man!


----------



## SandyK

So glad to see Zeus is still fighting!!! Thanks to all his daddy's help!!! Keep up all the good work...thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Karen519

*KenL*

KenL

Checking in on Zeus and you and praying for him.


----------



## Ken L

Ok, Zeus has been doing good as far as paralyzed goes. But anyway, gave him a dose of heartguard this morning, remember, originally, I wondered if this is what triggered his paralysis, most likely not, but he has to take some heartworm treatment because he has adult heartworms already, and he doesn't need them multiplying in him. So, keeping my fingers crossed he will be alright today.


----------



## Karen519

*Ken*

Ken

Let us know how Zeus is. Does the vet know you gave him the Heartguard?
Since Zeus has heartworms, I didn't think you could give HW meds if the dog has heartworms.


----------



## Lilliam

There is so much hatred and violence in this world....and then you read about one man's quiet fight to be his dog's champion until the very end.
I have tears in my eyes. Thank you for your grace and devotion.


----------



## Ken L

You can give heartworm prevention (heartguard) with heartworms. It is actually part of the solution to getting rid of them. This is his second dose since we found out he was positive. 

No, he doesn't know. But it is necessary in the long run in order to stop further multiplying. The doctor was open to starting the immiticide treatment, and I am not that open to it, considering the state Zeus is in. Zeus could live the remainder of his life with minimal amounts of heartworms and the old school slow kill treatment or we could chance the immiticide or the fast kill and risk his life for sure. Not sure what the right answer is right now, but I know I don't want further infestation in him. 

Everybody's input on here has pointed to little to no health problems on with heartguard, so again, I chose in my mind at least the lesser of 2 evils.


----------



## Karen519

*Ken*

Ken

Thanks for explaining- I didn't know that.

Please give Zeus some big hugs and kisses for me!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Holding you and Zeus in my thoughts and prayers today, hoping he will be okay with the treatment.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Ken, in case any of these items will help you and Zeus, I have just added some new products to the list of assistive devices for dogs with disabilities: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-breed-standard/92648-assistive-devices.html.


----------



## Karen519

*KenL*

KenL

Praying for you and Zeus!!


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope Zeus is doing well. The seniors sure do keep us on our toes.

I live near you and my vet has also recommended the slow kill using heartgard with one of my senior rescues. I had him 16.5 months and lost him to a totally unrelated problem.

I'll keep you and Zeus in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## RedWoofs

GoldensGirl said:


> Ken, in case any of these items will help you and Zeus, I have just added some new products to the list of assistive devices for dogs with disabilities: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-breed-standard/92648-assistive-devices.html.


 
Thank you so much for that link! I just followed it because my GRs hind end isn't working and he needs us to pick him up. He is 17 years old. Thank you!
Sarah


----------



## Karen519

*Redwoofs*

REDWOOFS

Wow!! Your baby is 17-that is just wonderful.
Hope one of those devices helps him and you!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

RedWoofs said:


> Thank you so much for that link! I just followed it because my GRs hind end isn't working and he needs us to pick him up. He is 17 years old. Thank you!
> Sarah


You are most welcome, Sarah. Thanks for your note.

Many of us have had good luck with the HelpEmUp harness. For our Charlie, that harness is an important aid that enables us to maintain him at home without harm to him or to us. I can't say enough good things about the quality of the product, the company and their fine customer service!

If you decide to order one, you might talk with them before you order. We discovered from a brochure that there is a "large male" version of the hip harness that is what our Charlie needs, but it isn't listed on the web site.

Good luck!


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping up.


----------



## RedWoofs

GoldensGirl: may i ask did your Charlie take long to be ok with the harness? Quality of life is important to me, and I am going back and forth trying to think whether Custard would be upset with the harness or not. Right now I get "over" him, wrap my arms around him and sort of hug him to me for his back support, and lift under his chest. My husband calls it the "hug and haul" method when he's teasing me. I'm ok continuing to do that. But when Custard is unsteady squatting to use the great outdoors I am thinking it might help steady him and keep his dignity. Did it take you a while to "fit" Charlie into the male one once you got it?
Thank you for your help!
Sarah


----------



## Karen519

*bumping*

bumping up!!


----------



## Ken L

*Final Update Zeus*

Well, Zeus died yesterday most likely in his sleep. Unfortunately, and it was a bad decision I guess on my part we were out of town and he was being boarded by our veterinarian while we went on vacation to the beach. We were on our way back yesterday when we got the phone call. I am kicking myself for not being there his last few days. 

I honestly did not think he would pass while we were gone (6 days). I feel horrible about this whole situation. The doctor said Tuesday, that he looked depressed, and didn't eat too much, but knew we would pick him up Wed. He did not expect this as well. He really doesn't know for sure what happened, he said he has never seen a dog go from being healthy one day and paralyzed the next and he just didn't know what happened. We feel it was either a cancer, tumor, or possibly the heartworms. I did give him some more heartguard approximately 1 week before he died and it may have been the baby worms, or whatever, that lodged somewhere after dieing that caused this. I have no idea! And nothing we could find out now would help him. I didn't expect him to live much longer (a few months) but didn't think this would happen so soon. 

Regardless, the one thing I can say now is I would suggest to all dog owners, give the montlhy treatment of heartworm prevention religiously. I am not sure this is the culprit, however, I feel like it may be. I underestimated this problem/disease and did not treat my dog like I should have. 

Zeus was lucky enough to live 11 years, so he did live a full life. Maybe it was a cancer, I don't know and maybe I should have dug a little farther with tests and so on. But, how far DO you go, when a multitude of problems present themselves within 2 days.

Thank you all for the caring comments and suggestions, I appreciate it. I just wish I was able to be with him the last day of his life. You have no idea how bad I feel.


----------



## Karen519

*Ken*

Ken

Oh, I am so very sorry you weren't there when Zeus passed over to the Rainbow Bridge, but Zeus knew how much you loved him!! Your caring for him every day and loving him.

*Rest in peace, Sweet Zeus and my Smooch and Snobear will show you around the Rainbow Bridge.*


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Zeus!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, Ken, I am so, so sorry. Poor old Zeus. I'm sorry, too, that you weren't there with him. I know your heart must be breaking.

He had a good life - and I'm sure he knew how much you loved him.


----------



## Rob's GRs

I too am sorry hear hear of the loss of your Zeus.


----------



## PrincessDi

Just reading this and am so sorry that your lost Zeus. He knows that if you'd have known that you would have been there with him as he passed. You have been such an amazing Daddy and have went to exordinary lengths to take care of him during this difficult time. Please try not to beat up on yourself, because that is the last thing that Zeus would want. Your baby is now running with our kids at the bridge. They will look out for him, until you can be reunited. Hugs to you at this very difficult time.


----------



## my4goldens

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mylissyk

You fought so hard for him Ken, you did everything you could and went above and beyond what a lot of people would do. He knew you loved him, I hope you can allow the good memories of the life you shared with him to replace these last few weeks.


----------



## Hali's Mom

I am so sorry for your loss, do not beat yourself up over not being with Zeus in his last few days. There was no way to know in advance that this would happen on any particular day. Obviously there were no unusual signs or I would imagine your vet or the techs would have noticed. Take comfort in the fact that you did board him at the vet and not a kennel that might not have been as trained to observe your dog. He is no longer uncomfortable and had to have known how much you loved him. Many your good memories replace your feelings of sorrow in the very near future.
Losing them is tough on us all.


----------



## Blondie

So very sorry about the loss of your Zeus. He will be greeted by many at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping up.

Rest in peace, sweet Zeus!


----------



## GoldensGirl

RedWoofs said:


> GoldensGirl: may i ask did your Charlie take long to be ok with the harness? Quality of life is important to me, and I am going back and forth trying to think whether Custard would be upset with the harness or not. Right now I get "over" him, wrap my arms around him and sort of hug him to me for his back support, and lift under his chest. My husband calls it the "hug and haul" method when he's teasing me. I'm ok continuing to do that. But when Custard is unsteady squatting to use the great outdoors I am thinking it might help steady him and keep his dignity. Did it take you a while to "fit" Charlie into the male one once you got it?
> Thank you for your help!
> Sarah


Sarah, Charlie has never chewed at his harness or tried to take it off. It is as if he recognized quickly that it was there to help him. He rolls on his back in it and does his business without any issues while wearing it. It took maybe half an hour to fit the harness to Charlie. The straps are all adjustable, so you can make the harness comfortable for _your_ dog and still have it provide the support that is needed. It has been a real back-saver for the human members of Charlie's family, since it allows us to provide extra help for him without risking injury ourselves.

Good luck with Custard. If we are lucky, it is a long journey with them.
Lucy


----------



## GoldensGirl

My heart goes out to you and your family. Losing a beloved fur-person is never easy, but losing one while you are away is especially difficult. You did so much for Zeus, and he certainly knew that you loved him. I hope you can find comfort in the thought that he is no longer in pain, even though I know you are.


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry for your loss. You did so much for Zeus and I'm sure he knew how much you loved him. RIP Zeus!!!


----------



## outabout

I am so sorry for your lost. I lost my boy of 12 years and 8 months 2 weeks ago, he also went from a healthy boy to being paralyzed in his hind legs pretty quickly. He was diagnosed as some sort of neuro-muscular disorder, the neurologist suspected more to it like cancer but couldn't find it. The disease was supposed to be treatable, but Whiskey responded to the drug for 10 days then stopped responding. I have tried all kinds of medications, raised and lowered and raised dosages to no avail. I too didn't know what was the exact cause. I too had to carry his back legs to go to bathroom everyday, he was panting very hard each time. I was torn between how long I should keep trying various medications and dosages v his quality of life. We finally decided to put him to sleep. I still feel so much pain, gut wrenching kind of pain. 
I think you made the right decision as far as digging for the exact cause. At the age it is more important to keep their life as comfortable as possible than knowing everything. Sometimes we would never know even if all tests in the test were performed. I kind of regretted that I put him through too many tests at the first. It turned out that none of these tests helped. 
May Zenus run hard and pain free at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

When Lillie got sick, we were just upstairs. She didn't even make it up from the basement. Please don't beat yourself up over this! It could have happened anytime.


----------



## RedWoofs

Ken, I'm so sad for your heartache. Hugs to you. Your beautiful Zeus knew you loved him. may you two be reunited someday someway.
Sarah


----------

